# Nice account from 2011 PBP



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

All:

I thought you might enjoy reading this account of someone's experience at the 2011 PBP. I certainly did.

William Watts

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Great Read, very well written. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

The postscript put the nail in the coffin for me, I'll be riding in this event within the next 5 years barring my getting killed before then!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Lois Springsteen or someone is collecting PBP ride stories by RUSA members to be published this spring.

This is my submission.

Uphill Both Ways, and a UFO

Sometimes I hallucinate a bit after riding 500 K or so without sleep: the road looks more uphill than it really is. Downhill looks flat, flat looks uphill, and uphill looks very uphill. It's purely visual. The road looks uphill, it doesn't feel uphill, due to fatigue, for example. And I know it's not uphill because I'm not in a low gear, and sometimes I'm even coasting. 

Late on the last night I was riding by myself between Villaines and Mortagne when I noticed a round circle of light next to me. I thought a rider was overtaking me, but a few seconds later it disappeared. Curious, I looked over my shoulder and didn't see anyone, so I stopped, turned around, and searched all over with my light. No one was there.


----------

